# Clenviserate



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

just wanted to know if anyone over here has tried this new weight loss sensation that im reading about on another site.. apparently it is liquid clen mixed with eviscerate topical transdermal.. eviscerate topical is a rub that you apply to the tagreted areas where you want to burn fat..such as your mid- section.. apparently if you mix it with liquid clen it works even better because when you drink clen it targets your whole body and doesnt get much to the areas where you need to loose the most weight..so by mixing it with the topical in absorbs with it and the clen is used in the target area the most ... if you are interested in reading some info on it pm me and i will give you a link.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 21, 2011)

Meh I never was a fan of transdermal products. However, givin this product its fair share, I wouldn't mind seeing a review. I remember a product that was called "Helios" I believe. If I remember correct, it was Clem that was injected SubQ. Great for spot reduction. 

(Dont ask me where to get it either...this was a long time ago...in another dimension!)


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 21, 2011)

*CLEN!
(D@mn autocorrect)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/113854-clenviscerate-ketotifen.html


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 22, 2011)

djlance said:


> *CLEN!
> (D@mn autocorrect)
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/113854-clenviscerate-ketotifen.html


 

cool..thanks for the info..im gonna try it at 40mcgs per application at 2 x a day.. thanks.


----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)

Did this work for you bro? Area fat loss really possible?


----------

